# "83 Amazing Egg Recipes"



## creative (Mar 21, 2016)

Please note that, when you click for the recipe, some of them give the ingredients by clicking further on the top right blue arrow.


83 Amazing Egg Recipes


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice collection Creative. I love eggs..the perfect food.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks to be a lot of good recipes there, but the article almost should've been titled "83 Variations on Breakfast" because practically everything in the list was breakfast, and I already eat plenty of eggs in the morning. I was actually hoping there would be more lunch/dinner type things, for example souffles, quiche, or deviled eggs.

Of course, there is nothing wrong with occasionally having breakfast for dinner, either. 


EDIT: a quick search turned up this...
50 Easy Egg Recipes - Best Ways to Cook Eggs for Dinner â€”Delish.com

EDIT # 2: I should have gone through all 83 of the recipes before nitpicking. As I got toward the end of list, there were more non-breakfast items. Apologies.


----------



## creative (Mar 21, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Looks to be a lot of good recipes there, but the article almost should've been titled "83 Variations on Breakfast" because practically everything in the list was breakfast, and I already eat plenty of eggs in the morning. I was actually hoping there would be more lunch/dinner type things, for example souffles, quiche, or deviled eggs.
> 
> Of course, there is nothing wrong with occasionally having breakfast for dinner, either.
> 
> ...


Whilst many of the recipes do seem like snacks/breakfast fare, some could be more suited to starters, e.g. devilled eggs (or party/buffet food).  I would include quiche in the latter category.  (You won't catch me making pastry for breakfast!)  I did find a lot of recipes had avocado...not sure that I feel egg and avocado are a good combination. 

The link you gave is quite similar but thanks.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 21, 2016)

I suppose it depends on how the avocado is used. I really like an omelette that combines egg with bacon, avocado and provolone cheese. Very tasty.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the link, creative. Great pictures, which are a plus!  I love eggs in just about any way, shape, or form and probably have them more often than I should. 

I was kind of surprised to not see one of my favorite egg dishes among the 83 listed - *Shrimp Egg Foo Young*.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2016)

The picture of the quiche made with hash brown potato crust has got me thinking about a low carb quiche made with a minced cauliflower crust. 

Shakshuka is a great egg recipe that Steve introduced to us, I think I saw a version of it in the article.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/it-must-be-tuesday-oct-28-2014-a-91355.html#post1395519


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 21, 2016)

I copied this one, and will most definitely be making is soon!! Perfect for low carb.

Best Bacon, Egg, and Swiss Salad with Warm Bacon Vinaigrette Recipe-How to Make Bacon, Egg, and Swiss Salad with Warm Bacon Vinaigrette-Delish.com


----------



## creative (Mar 22, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I copied this one, and will most definitely be making is soon!! Perfect for low carb.
> 
> Best Bacon, Egg, and Swiss Salad with Warm Bacon Vinaigrette Recipe-How to Make Bacon, Egg, and Swiss Salad with Warm Bacon Vinaigrette-Delish.com


I might try that one with mayo to replace the vinaigrette since I dislike the combination of vinegar with cheese.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 22, 2016)

I'll be adding grape tomatoes and avocado to that salad also.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 22, 2016)

That DOES sound good!  Takes a BLT salad to the next level.


----------

